# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Tecnología, Equipos y Maquinaria  Sistemas Hidráulicos Pre Incas e Incas

## ronaldancajima

Amigos comparto con ustedes este video, que trata de mostrar los grandes Ingenieros Hidráulicos que fueron nuestros antepasados peruanos.      Temas similares: Sacha Inchi, el oro de los Incas Sobre Agrobanco y los sistemas financieros Artículo: ANA aprobó reglamento para conservación de sistemas hidráulicos a nivel nacional Servicio de Sistemas de Gestión Servicio de Sistemas de Gestión

----------

rodolfodl

----------


## jhoncito

el video esta buenazo, felicitaciones

----------


## ronaldancajima

Gracias amigo por tu amable comentario, nuestros antepasados fueron grandes ingenieros que de verdad si lograron el ansiado desarrollo sostenible, que tanto pregonamos ahora, un trato adecuado del medio, una población sin carencias y una economia badasado en la agricultura de manera autosuficiente. Gracias y saludos

----------

